# Cinnamon



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Got this of the net i use 2 teaspoons everyday with my Oats but as you can see the benefits are very good....

A fragrant and welcoming addition to so many recipes, cinnamon actually has medicinal uses. Now we know it can be helpful

for diabetics and others needing to control insulin. It is such a popular spice that over 37 million pounds was exported

into the United States last year. Want to know more?

Cinnamon is traditionally harvested in Asian countries. The trees that produce this fabulous spice range from thick-stemmed

bushes to trees that rise to a height of as much as 50 feet. Cinnamon is actually the bark of those bushes and trees. When

harvested, the bark forms into long, slender, tight curls, sold as cinnamon sticks in our markets.

The sticks are then graded according to quality. The higher the oil content, the better the aroma and flavor. Vietnamese

cinnamon, reddish-brown in color, is the highest quality, with an intense flavor and high oil content. Chinese cinnamon

runs a close second, but is lower in the essential oil. Chinese cinnamon is a true brown. Indonesian cinnamon can be intense

in flavor if grown in the higher altitudes or very mild and lighter in color . Ceylon cinnamon is mostly sold in stick form

and is generally exported to Central and South America. This form is sometimes used as a base for cinnamon blends.

Because cinnamon can lose its potency, the sticks are ground into spice after being exported. For this reason, it is best to

always store cinnamon in an airtight container away from heat and light.

In traditional Asian medicine, cinnamon has long been used to treat blood pressure and poor blood circulation. Now,

researchers at the USDA have shown that cinnamon extracts increase insulin sensitivity, helping glucose to metabolize. That

is, cinnamon helps insulin to work more efficiently. The compound that causes this effect is a type of flavenoid, MHCP. This

makes this fabulous spice an important addition to our diets. Even better, cooking does not affect the cinnamon's potency

and it can be added to any tea.

Israeli scientists found that cinnamon extract is useful in inhibiting the bacteria, H. pylori, which causes many ulcers.

Cinnamon even contains an antioxidant, glutathione. Although our bodies also produce this antioxidant, cinnamon can enhance

those levels, helping to counter lipid (fat) oxidation.

So, feel free to experiment with this popular spice. Not only will you enjoy its fragrance and flavor, but it may even

improve your health!

Cinnamon, ground

Although available throughout the year, the fragrant, sweet and warm taste of cinnamon is a perfect spice to use during the

winter months.

Cinnamon has a long history both as a spice and as a medicine. It is the brown bark of the cinnamon tree, which is available

in its dried tubular form known as a quill or as ground powder. The two varieties of cinnamon, Chinese and Ceylon, have

similar flavor, however the cinnamon from Ceylon is slightly sweeter, more refined and more difficult to find in local

markets.

* Health Benefits

* Description

* History

* How to Select and Store

* How to Enjoy

* Safety

* Nutritional Profile

* References

Health Benefits

Cinnamon's unique healing abilities come from three basic types of components in the essential oils found in its bark. These

oils contain active components called cinnamaldehyde, cinnamyl acetate, and cinnamyl alcohol, plus a wide range of other

volatile substances.

Anti-Clotting Actions

Cinnamaldehyde (also called cinnamic aldehyde) has been well-researched for its effects on blood platelets. Platelets are

constituents of blood that are meant to clump together under emergency circumstances (like physical injury) as a way to stop

bleeding, but under normal circumstances, they can make blood flow inadequate if they clump together too much. The

cinnaldehyde in cinnamon helps prevent unwanted clumping of blood platelets. (The way it accomplishes this health-protective

act is by inhibiting the release of an inflammatory fatty acid called arachidonic acid from platelet membranes and reducing

the formation of an inflammatory messaging molecule called thromboxane A2.) Cinnamon's ability to lower the release of

arachidonic acid from cell membranes also puts it in the category of an "anti-inflammatory" food that can be helpful in

lessening inflammation.

Anti-Microbial Activity

Cinnamon's essential oils also qualify it as an "anti-microbial" food, and cinnamon has been studied for its ability to help

stop the growth of bacteria as well as fungi, including the commonly problematic yeast Candida. In laboratory tests, growth

of yeasts that were resistant to the commonly used anti-fungal medication fluconazole was often (though not always) stopped

by cinnamon extracts.

Cinnamon's antimicrobial properties are so effective that recent research demonstrates this spice can be used as an

alternative to traditional food preservatives. In a study, published in the August 2003 issue of the International Journal

of Food Microbiology, the addition of just a few drops of cinnamon essential oil to 100 ml (approximately 3 ounces) of

carrot broth, which was then refrigerated, inhibited the growth of the foodborne pathogenic Bacillus cereus for at least 60

days. When the broth was refrigerated without the addition of cinnamon oil, the pathogenic B. cereus flourished despite the

cold temperature. In addition, researchers noted that the addition of cinnamon not only acted as an effective preservative

but improved the flavor of the broth.(October 1, 2003)

Blood Sugar Control

Cinnamon may significantly help people with non-insulin dependent (Type 2) diabetes improve their ability to respond to

insulin, thus normalizing their blood sugar levels. Both test tube and animal studies have shown that compounds in cinnamon

\not only stimulate insulin receptors, but also inhibit an enzyme that inactivates them, thus significantly increasing cells'

ability to use glucose. Studies to confirm cinnamon's beneficial actions in humans are currently underway with the most

recent report coming from researchers from the US Agricultural Research Service, who have shown that less than half a

teaspoon per day of cinnamon reduces blood sugar levels in persons with NIDDM. Their study included 60 Pakistani volunteers

with NIDDM who were not taking insulin. Subjects were divided into six groups. For 40 days, groups 1, 2 and 3 were given 1,

3, or 6 grams per day of cinnamon while groups 4, 5 and 6 received placebo capsules. Even the lowest amount of cinnamon,

1 gram per day (approximately ¼ to ½ teaspoon), produced an approximately 20% drop in blood sugar; cholesterol and

triglycerides were lowered as well. When daily cinnamon was stopped, blood sugar levels began to increase.

(December 30, 2003)

Test tube, animal and human studies have all recently investigated cinnamon's ability to improve insulin activity, and thus

our cells' ability to absorb and use glucose from the blood.

On going in vitro or test tube research conducted by Richard Anderson and his colleagues at the USDA Human Nutrition

Research Center is providing new understanding of the mechanisms through which cinnamon enhances insulin activity. In their

latest paper, published in the Journal of Agricultural and Food Chemistry, Anderson et al. characterize the insulin-

enhancing complexes in cinnamon-a collection of catechin/epicatechin oligomers that increase the body's insulin-dependent

ability to use glucose roughly 20-fold.. Some scientists had been concerned about potentially toxic effects of regularly

consuming cinnamon. This new research shows that the potentially toxic compounds in cinnamon bark are found primarily in the

lipid (fat) soluble fractions and are present only at very low levels in water soluble cinnamon extracts, which are the

ones with the insulin-enhancing compounds.

A recent animal study demonstrating cinnamon's beneficial effects on insulin activity appeared in the December 2003 issue of

Diabetes Research and Clinical Practice. In this study, when rats were given a daily dose of cinnamon (300 mg per kilogram

of body weight) for a 3 week period, their skeletal muscle was able to absorb 17% more blood sugar per minute compared to

that of control rats, which had not received cinnamon, an increase researchers attributed to cinnamon's enhancement of the

muscle cells' insulin-signaling pathway. In humans with type 2 diabetes, consuming as little as 1 gram of cinnamon per day

was found to reduce blood sugar, triglycerides, LDL (bad) cholesterol, and total cholesterol, in a study published in the

December 2003 issue of Diabetes Care. The placebo-controlled study evaluated 60 people with type 2 diabetes (30 men and 30

women ranging in age from 44 to 58 years) who were divided into 6 groups. Groups 1, 2, and 3 were given 1, 3, or 6 grams of

cinnamon daily, while groups 4, 5, and 6 received 1, 3 or 6 grams of placebo. After 40 days, all three levels of cinnamon

reduced blood sugar levels by 18-29%, triglycerides 23-30%, LDL cholesterol 7-27%, and total cholesterol 12-26%, while no

significant changes were seen in those groups receiving placebo. The researchers' conclusion: including cinnamon in the

diet of people with type 2 diabetes will reduce risk factors associated with diabetes and cardiovascular diseases.

(January 28, 2004)

The latest research on cinnamon shows that by enhancing insulin signaling, cinnamon can prevent insulin resistance even in

animals fed a high-fructose diet! A study published in the February 2004 issue of Hormone Metabolism Research showed that

when rats fed a high-fructose diet were also given cinnamon extract, their ability to respond to and utilize glucose (blood

sugar) was improved so much that it was the same as that of rats on a normal (control) diet. Cinnamon is so powerful an

antioxidant that, when compared to six other antioxidant spices (anise, ginger, licorice, mint, nutmeg and vanilla) and the

chemical food preservatives (BHA (butylated hydroxyanisole), BHT (butylated hydroxytoluene), and propyl gallate), cinnamon

prevented oxidation more effectively than all the other spices (except mint) and the chemical antioxidants. (May 6, 2004)

Cinnamon's Scent Boosts Brain Function

Not only does consuming cinnamon improve the body's ability to utilize blood sugar, but just smelling the wonderful odor of

this sweet spice boosts brain activity!

Research led by Dr. P. Zoladz and presented April 24, 2004, at the annual meeting of the Association for Chemoreception

Sciences, in Sarasota, FL, found that chewing cinnamon flavored gum or just smelling cinnamon enhanced study participants'

cognitive processing. Specifically, cinnamon improved participants' scores on tasks related to attentional processes, virtual

recognition memory, working memory, and visual-motor speed while working on a computer-based program. Participants were

exposed to four odorant conditions: no odor, peppermint odor, jasmine, and cinnamon, with cinnamon emerging the clear

winner in producing positive effects on brain function. Encouraged by the results of these studies, researchers will be

evaluating cinnamon's potential for enhancing cognition in the elderly, individuals with test-anxiety, and possibly

even patients with diseases that lead to cognitive decline. (May 9, 2004)

Calcium and Fiber Improve Colon Health and Protect Against Heart Disease

In addition to its unique essential oils, cinnamon is an excellent source of the trace mineral manganese and a very good

source of dietary fiber, iron and calcium. The combination of calcium and fiber in cinnamon is important and can be helpful

for the prevention of several different conditions. Both calcium and fiber can bind to bile salts and help remove them from

\ the body. By removing bile, fiber helps to prevent the damage that certain bile salts can cause to colon cells, thereby

reducing the risk of colon cancer. In addition, when bile is removed by fiber, the body must break down cholesterol in order

to make new bile. This process can help to lower high cholesterol levels, which can be helpful in preventing atherosclerosis

and heart disease. For sufferers of irritable bowel syndrome, the fiber in cinnamon may also provide relief from

constipation or diarrhea.

A Traditional Warming Remedy

In addition to the active components in its essential oils and its nutrient composition, cinnamon has also been valued in

energy-based medical systems, such as Traditional Chinese Medicine, for its warming qualities. In these traditions, cinnamon

has been used to provide relief when faced with the onset of a cold or flu, especially when mixed in a tea with some fresh

ginger.

Description

Cinnamon is the brown bark of the cinnamon tree, which when dried, rolls into a tubular form known as a quill. Cinnamon is

available in either its whole quill form (cinnamon sticks) or as ground powder.

While there are approximately one hundred varieties of Cinnamonum verum (the scientific name for cinnamon), Cinnamonum

zeylanicum (Ceylon cinnamon) and Cinnamomun aromaticum (Chinese cinnamon) are the leading varieties consumed. Ceylon

cinnamon is also referred to as "true cinnamon", while the Chinese variety is known as "cassia". While both are relatively

similar in characteristics and both feature a fragrant, sweet and warm taste, the flavor of the Ceylon variety is more

refined and subtle. Ceylon cinnamon is more rare in North America than the cassia, the less expensive variety, which is the

most popular in the United States.

History

Cinnamon is one of the oldest spices known. It was mentioned in the Bible and was used in ancient Egypt not only as a

beverage flavoring and medicine, but also as an embalming agent. It was so highly treasured that it was considered more

precious than gold. Around this time, cinnamon also received much attention in China, which is reflected in its mention in

one of the earliest books on Chinese botanical medicine, dated around 2,700 B.C.

Cinnamon's popularity continued throughout history. It became one of the most relied upon spices in Medieval Europe. Due to

its demand, cinnamon became one of the first commodities traded regularly between the Near East and Europe. Ceylon cinnamon

is produced in Sri Lanka, India, Madagascar, Brazil and the Caribbean, while cassia is mainly produced in China, Vietnam

and Indonesia.

How to Select and Store

Cinnamon is available in either stick or powder form. While the sticks can be stored for longer, the ground powder has a

stronger flavor. If possible, smell the cinnamon to make sure that it has a sweet smell, a characteristic reflecting that

it is fresh.

Oftentimes, both Ceylon cinnamon and Chinese cinnamon (cassia) are labeled as cinnamon. If you want to find the sweeter,

more refined tasting Ceylon variety, you may need to shop in either a local spice store or ethnic market since this variety

is generally less available. Just like with other dried spices, try to select organically grown cinnamon since this will

give you more assurance that it has not been irradiated (among other potential adverse effects, irradiating cinnamon may

lead to a significant decrease in its vitamin C and carotenoid content.)

Cinnamon should be kept in a tightly sealed glass container in a cool, dark and dry place. Ground cinnamon will keep for

about six months, while cinnamon sticks will stay fresh for about one year stored this way. Alternatively, you can extend

their shelf life by storing them in the refrigerator. To check to see if it is still fresh, smell the cinnamon. If it does

not smell sweet, it is no longer fresh and should be discarded.

How to Enjoy

For some of our favorite recipes, click Recipes.

A Few Quick Serving Ideas:

Enjoy one of the favorite kids' classics - cinnamon toast - with a healthy twist. Drizzle flax seed oil onto whole wheat

toast and then sprinkle with cinnamon and honey.

Simmer cinnamon sticks with soymilk and honey for a deliciously warming beverage.

Adding ground cinnamon to black beans to be used in burritos or nachos will give them a uniquely delicious taste.

Healthy sauté lamb with eggplant, raisins and cinnamon sticks to create a Middle Eastern inspired meal.

Add ground cinnamon when preparing curries.

Safety

Cinnamon is not a commonly allergenic food, is not included in the list of 20 foods that most frequently contain

pesticide residues, and is also not known to contain goitrogens, oxalates, or purines.

Nutritional Profile

Introduction to Food Rating System Chart

The following chart shows the nutrients for which this food is either an excellent, very good or good source. Next to the

nutrient name you will find the following information: the amount of the nutrient that is included in the noted serving of

this food; the %Daily Value (DV) that that amount represents (similar to other information presented in the website, this

DV is calculated for 25-50 year old healthy woman); the nutrient density rating; and, the food's World's Healthiest Foods

Rating. Underneath the chart is a table that summarizes how the ratings were devised. Read detailed information on our Food

and Recipe Rating System.

Cinnamon, Ground

2.00 tsp

11.84 calories

Nutrient Amount DV

(%) Nutrient

Density World's Healthiest

Foods Rating

manganese 0.76 mg 38.0 57.8 excellent

dietary fiber 2.48 g 9.9 15.1 very good

iron 1.72 mg 9.6 14.5 very good

calcium 55.68 mg 5.6 8.5 very good

World's Healthiest

Foods Rating Rule

excellent DV>=75% OR Density>=7.6 AND DV>=10%

very good DV>=50% OR Density>=3.4 AND DV>=5%

good DV>=25% OR Density>=1.5 AND DV>=2.5%

In Depth Nutritional Profile for Cinnamon, ground

References

* Anderson RA, Broadhurst CL, Polansky MM, Schmidt WF, Khan A, Flanagan VP, Schoene NW, Graves DJ. Isolation and

characterization of polyphenol type-A polymers from cinnamon with insulin-like biological activity. Diabetes Res Clin Pract.

2003 Dec;62(3):139-48.

* Broadhurst CL, Polansky MM, Anderson RA. Insulin-like biological activity of culinary and medicinal plant aqueous

extracts in vitro. J Agric Food Chem 2000 Mar;48(3):849-52.

* Calucci L, Pinzino C, Zandomeneghi M et al. Effects of gamma-irradiation on the free radical and antioxidant contents

in nine aromatic herbs and spices. J Agric Food Chem 2003 Feb 12; 51(4):927-34.

* Ensminger AH, Esminger M. K. J. e. al. Food for Health: A Nutrition Encyclopedia. Clovis, California: Pegus Press; 1986.

* Fortin, Francois, Editorial Director. The Visual Foods Encyclopedia. Macmillan, New York.

* Grieve M. A Modern Herbal. Dover Publications, New York.

* Impari-Radosevich J, Deas S, Polansky MM et al. Regulatino of PTP-1 and insulin receptor kinase by fractions from

cinnamon:implications for cinnamon regulation of insulin signaling. Horm Res 1998 Sep;50(3):177-82.

* Khan A, Safdar M, Ali Khan MM, Khattak KN, Anderson RA. Cinnamon improves glucose and lipids of people with type 2

diabetes. Diabetes Care. 2003 Dec;26(12):3215-8.

* Murcia MA, Egea I, Romojaro F, Parras P, Jimenez AM, Martinez-Tome M. Antioxidant evaluation in dessert spices compared

with common food additives. Influence of irradiation procedure. J Agric Food Chem. 2004 Apr 7;52(7):1872-81. .

* Otsuka H, Fujioka S, Komiya T, et al. [studies on anti-inflammatory agents. VI. Anti-inflammatory constituents of

Cinnamomum sieboldii Meissn (author's transl)]. Yakugaku Zasshi 1982 Jan;102(2):162-72.

* Ouattara B, Simard RE, Holley RA, et al. Antibacterial activity of selected fatty acids and essential oils against six

meat spoilage organisms. Int J Food Microbiol 1997 Jul 22;37(2-3):155-62.

* Qin B, Nagasaki M, Ren M, Bajotto G, Oshida Y, Sato Y. Cinnamon extract prevents the insulin resistance induced by a

high-fructose diet. Horm Metab Res. 2004 Feb;36(2):119-25.

* Qin B, Nagasaki M, Ren M, Bajotto G, Oshida Y, Sato Y. Cinnamon extract (traditional herb) potentiates in vivo

insulin-regulated glucose utilization via enhancing insulin signaling in rats. Diabetes Res Clin Pract. 2003 Dec;62(3):139-48. .

* Quale JM, Landman D, Zaman MM, et al. In vitro activity of Cinnamomum zeylanicum against azole resistant and sensitive

Candida species and a pilot study of cinnamon for oral candidiasis. Am J Chin Med 1996;24(2):103-9.

* Takenaga M, Hirai A, Terano T, et al. In vitro effect of cinnamic aldehyde, a main component of Cinnamomi Cortex, on

human platelet aggregation and arachidonic acid metabolism. J Pharmacobiodyn 1987 May;10(5):201-8.

* Valero M, Salmeron MC. Antibacterial activity of 11 essential oils against Bacillus cereus in tyndallized carrot broth.

Int J Food Microbiol. Aug 15;85(1-2):73-81.

* VanderEnde DS, Morrow JD. Release of markedly increased quantities of prostaglandin D2 from the skin in vivo in humans

after the application of cinnamic aldehyde. J Am Acad Dermatol 2001 Jul;45(1):62-7.

* Wood, Rebecca. The Whole Foods Encyclopedia. New York, NY: Prentice-Hall Press; 1988.

* Zoladz P, Raudenbush B, Lilley S. Cinnamon perks performance. Paper presented at the annual meeting of the Association

for Chemoreception Sciences, held in Sarasota, FL, April 21-25, 2004.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WOW...........Cool!!!!!!!

I have to do some chores but I will read this in a minute.......

Thanks Paul

Bump for later!!!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

cheers again paul;


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

nice article paul! funnily i was really craving some cinnamon this morning and ive got it all over me french toast!


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

nice!! i always have cinnamon in my oats every morning due to reading similar posts...

nice post big man


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

"Israeli scientists found that cinnamon extract is useful in inhibiting the bacteria, H. pylori, which causes many ulcers.

Cinnamon even contains an antioxidant, glutathione. Although our bodies also produce this antioxidant, cinnamon can enhance

those levels, helping to counter lipid (fat) oxidation."

WOW - i suffer from too much helicobacter Pylori and apart from eating manuka honey (which obviously aint good for fat gains) i cant find anything to control it and have to avoid alot of food because of it.

Thats the most useful info I have found in ages.

Cheers


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

on my porridge and grits .

Oh and after hearing you go on about it paul, look what i got today, lol i cant wait to try them tonight .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

really glad i could post up some usefull info guys...i cannot stomach Oats without Cinnamin now adays....lol

John they are awesome mate i normally have 1-2 a day even when i am at home although they are expensive i might try the Dymatize muscle milk which comes in 5lb tubs......i found for me the best time to take it is 60min before training...


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i,ll look out for the dymatize stuff, but the vanilla stuff is great even in water its the best ive ever tasted, im going to try the chocolate next.

I have 3 a day, due to the fact that i cant get great food at work, but i take 1 as a pre / during / post workout shake, thanks for letting us know about it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no probs mate....

the Choc is awesome i think it taste like choc cheescake as in you can taste the biscuit base weird i know but still nice....


----------



## vcempreved (Sep 9, 2006)

No spamming of the board is allowed


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

What kind of cinemon do you recommend, i just got some from the corner shop by mine , Rajah Cinnamon powder, 65p a pop, wana add it to my oats but tbh this turned my lovely white oats totally brown n never really tastes great......


----------



## RiZzah (Aug 22, 2011)

> biscuit base


Oh no you didn't...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hayesy said:


> What kind of cinemon do you recommend, i just got some from the corner shop by mine , Rajah Cinnamon powder, 65p a pop, wana add it to my oats but tbh this turned my lovely white oats totally brown n never really tastes great......


You use powdered cinnamon but you don't just throw a load on mate start low and see how that tastes


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent info, cheers Paul.


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

cinnamon is a body builder and athletes friend and i recommend the use for all men .

kaza


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Wicked. I love cinnamon. Good idea to have it in oats. Where do you buy it from as it's quite expensive in those little glass jars?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Cinnamon is great, and well studied with consistent benefits, especially to blood sugar control which is the aspect I've looked the most. Used it to help my ex's niece as part of her diet, who has a million things wrong with her the poor lass including issues that effectively make her diabetic... introducing cinnamon alone has had a profound effect helping to stabilise her blood glucose levels for the last eighteen months... awesome stuff.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Added to my next shop. cheers mate!


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2012)

I have it most days in my oats for brekkie I love all things cinnamon


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Try cinnamon in coffee dudes its delicious...


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Lovely. I always sprinkle some pre-ground cinnamon on my morning cereal.

Though some cinnamon sticks have been sitting in the cupboard unused for over a year now (was always too lazy to grind them).


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

Cinnamon are useful aids to good digestion. Add these to warmth-inducing hot toddies. Give bake apples a flavor boost with cinnamon.


----------

